# Red/Swelling under eyes



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My 4 year old male V went to our farm this weekend. He played a good bit outside. He ran through the tall grass, swam in the pond, things he's done before. It was warm (in SC), but we are having an unseasonably cool summer so it was probably only mid 80's. And he had lots of shade, water & inside breaks.

When we left we noticed that he was a bit puffy under both of his eyes and the skin under the eye on his fur was pinkish/reddish. Today, 2 days later, the swelling & pink is gone, but now it is black and a bit crusty. It looks like eye liner.

Do you think it could have been a sunburn? Or an allergic reaction of some kind? Our 2 year old female V was with him the whole time and she doesn't have any of the symptoms. 

It's not bothering him at all and isn't touching his eye so there is no danger of vision problems, I'd just like to know if someone knows what it is so we can try to prevent it in the future.

Here is a picture. Thanks for the help!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Look for grass seeds under the eye lids and flush with cool clean water. 

If they lodge into the tear ducts they can become infected or so I have found with Bailey after a run through fields that have a lot of seed or pollen.

I need to do this regularly in the fall. I use a water bottle that I can direct a stream of cool water and flush the eyes when we exit the fields.

It maybe something else but a good place to start.

RBD


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Great advice rod - I may start doing this. Glad to see you back and posting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great advice RBD.
I have one that will sometimes wear the skin raw around the nose and eyes when she is hunting.
Just as RBD said, flush the eyes. I then pull back the lids and look for any seeds. Flush aging if I see any.
I use Vetericyn ophthalmic gel if its just been rubbed raw, from hard running in tall grass.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, I'll do that. They do get lots of grass seeds in their eyes but they have always worked their way to the corner and I just get them out with my finger or a tissue (as far as I know I got them all out).

We've got 30 acres out there and the grass is about thigh/waist high now - so they are whipping through it gleefully. As you can imagine, our stands of millet are their favorite spot.

Our female ran so much a few months back that she wore sores on the fronts of her feet. She had a blast that week out there though  We hope to move out there within a few years.

I'm not really sure this is the problem, because it was mirror image on both eyes - and it was under the eyes on his fur - I'm thinking allergies or sunburn.

But I do appreciate the grass seed advice, I'll definitely take their eyes more seriously from now on out there.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Flushing with camomile tea (room temp)! Has been used for long time for these dogs. 

Other than that, vet check and if it determined to be a bacterial infection you will get something like this http://www.ask.com/question/what-is-fucithalmic


----------

